# Obsessed with E-Plus!



## Lingber (Jan 21, 2016)

How many times a day do you check interval when you are on a quest for a specific re-trade? I am on a quest for a retrade and feel compelled to check II frequently. Lately it feels like all I ever do is log on to II. I need to change dates so I have no choice but to keep looking. I love and hate e-plus all at the same time! 

E-Plus is taking over my life! Well ......not really but close!  Who else has experienced this? Please share! Misery loves company.


----------



## Panina (Jan 21, 2016)

*Your not alone*

Your not alone. I just love my obsession with eplus!

When I have a confirmed trade and I'm hoping for better I check two to three times a day.  

About 4 days before our vacation I check many many more times.  This strategy has worked for me.   

This week I am staying in a 2 br at Hyatt beach house in key west.  
Initially I had a 1br in Belleair beach club, traded to a 2 br Marriotts ocean pointe in palm beach which was great, but as we were driving the day before to Florida, I kept checking and key west popped up and I couldn't resist.  

Next week, I am staying in a 2 br at hyatts coconut plantation in Bonita springs, fl.  Initially traded my studio for a studio in Marriott ocean pointe for November, decided I want another week in Florida for the winter and traded to a 1 br  surfsider, pompano beach, then traded to a 1 br Marriotts beach place tower, ft lauderdale which also was great , 4 days before check in found Bonita springs and again could not resist.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 22, 2016)

*Me too!*

I always get ePlus now.  Have used it on 3 different exchanges - for 2 of them the maximum 3 retrades, and I have one currently that has 1 retrade left.  That one is for New Orleans over Memorial Day week for a conference, and I'm pretty happy with what I have now, but also continue to check.

For the other 2 exchanges, the locations were all over the place:

First one I originally traded into Club Intrawest Tremblant for a summer week, then retraded into Marriott Lakeshore in Orlando for Thanksgiving, and finally ended up at Edinburgh Residence in Scotland that week instead.

Second one original trade was into Westin Lagunamar, retraded to a Marriott in Palm Desert, and final retrade into Royal Palms in Orlando for my spring break week this coming March.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 22, 2016)

Guilty as charged!

My wife asked "how long is this going to go on?"  

Grande Vista studio to Westin Princeville studio to Waiohai.  Score!  
Now I'm checking for Lagoons!

I hope the airplane to Kauai has wifi.....


----------



## Lingber (Jan 22, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> My wife asked "how long is this going to go on?"
> 
> ...



LOL! So glad to hear I am not alone. Just hoping I can get that first retrade and then I can go back to checking 3-4 times a day like a normal person! :rofl:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 22, 2016)

Being able to retrade online was the biggest improvement II made to their website in years. Adding EPlus was great too for those that can use it. Much better than paying a full exchange fee each time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 22, 2016)

I am also obsessed with E-Plus, I check every free moment I get...


----------



## Lingber (Jan 22, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I am also obsessed with E-Plus, I check every free moment I get...



Well at least you are not alone! :whoopie:


----------



## Lingber (Jan 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Being able to retrade online was the biggest improvement II made to their website in years. Adding EPlus was great too for those that can use it. Much better than paying a full exchange fee each time.



Agreed.  I am very happy with the flexibility it provides! It is a great add on.


----------



## enma (Jan 23, 2016)

Not alone.
I am totally obsessed. I have already checked 3 times today ! 
The sad part is that my internal clock wakes me up at 4am CST to check II availability. And then I go back to sleep. (do I need therapy??  ) But I have gotten some great retrades. The list is too long to post here!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 23, 2016)

I too am an obsessive Eplus checker. 

I feel better getting that out................


----------



## taterhed (Jan 23, 2016)

enma said:


> Not alone.
> I am totally obsessed. I have already checked 3 times today !
> The sad part is that my internal clock wakes me up at 4am CST to check II availability. And then I go back to sleep. (do I need therapy??  ) But I have gotten some great retrades. The list is too long to post here!



Honestly?  based on my current research, I'd say the 4am get-up is a wasted time.  At least in the latter 90 days.  I've seen more activity (real activity, not 2 sec flashes) happen in the morning and afternoon. 

 No reason to loose sleep that I see.  I'm also not on FIOS or other super-high-speed internet.  So punching the refresh button only gets me so far.....


----------



## enma (Jan 23, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Honestly?  based on my current research, I'd say the 4am get-up is a wasted time.  At least in the latter 90 days.  I've seen more activity (real activity, not 2 sec flashes) happen in the morning and afternoon.
> 
> No reason to loose sleep that I see.  I'm also not on FIOS or other super-high-speed internet.  So punching the refresh button only gets me so far.....



Yes, sadly....my 4am check is the truth! The curse of smart phones...makes is too easy even at 4am.

Good to hear that you see more activity later in the day. I am now looking for some retrades for June and hoping more activity in a month or 2.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 23, 2016)

enma said:


> Not alone.
> I am totally obsessed. I have already checked 3 times today !
> The sad part is that my internal clock wakes me up at 4am CST to check II availability. And then I go back to sleep. (do I need therapy??  ) But I have gotten some great retrades. The list is too long to post here!



I do the same but I was on the 5:30 am shift! lol Its crazy! I wake up and feel compelled to check just in case there is that early morning influx of inventory I read about. I have to agree with taterhed. I have yet to see where the early morning makes a difference. BUT just in case, I still reach for the ipad on my night table and with one eye open do a quick check! My husband thinks I'm nuts. Maybe we both need therapy!


----------



## philipgallo (Jan 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Honestly?  based on my current research, I'd say the 4am get-up is a wasted time.  At least in the latter 90 days.  I've seen more activity (real activity, not 2 sec flashes) happen in the morning and afternoon.
> 
> No reason to loose sleep that I see.  I'm also not on FIOS or other super-high-speed internet.  So punching the refresh button only gets me so far.....


Is there any thread on Tug that gets into inventory refresh times? I'm new to II and timesharing and currently trying to upgrade via e-plus. I can't figure out any rhyme or reason to the timing. It does seem that when I check in the mornings (I'm on PST) I see more inventory around 5-6amPST when I first wake up.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2016)

philipgallo said:


> Is there any thread on Tug that gets into inventory refresh times? I'm new to II and timesharing and currently trying to upgrade via e-plus. I can't figure out any rhyme or reason to the timing. It does seem that when I check in the mornings (I'm on PST) I see more inventory around 5-6amPST when I first wake up.


 

No, there have been discussions all over the place, but not any specific posted guidance (othat I'm aware of; other than the 1am est discussion).

Right after I posted my comments about 'don't waste your time at 1am" above, I did see a 1am drop of a desirable unit the next day.

My experience (very intense and focused over the last 90 days) shows a lot of mid-morning (all times eastern) activity, post lunch activity and dinner time activity. Honestly, I think it's people checking their confirmed trades or logging on to read email/make deposits. 

There is no special pattern that I see....

I'm sure you know about the 18 min hold. Anything that 'pops up' and then disappears may return 18-30 mins later. Additionally, I tend to see a lot of stuff appear repeatedly several times during the day.... say on a 1-2 hour cycle. I'm sure it's people being matched or reps offering people exchanges. There is some discussion of that on TUG. Use the google search function on TUG with the key words (II, exchange, etc...)

cheers.


----------



## Lingber (Jan 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> No, there have been discussions all over the place, but not any specific posted guidance (othat I'm aware of; other than the 1am est discussion).
> 
> Right after I posted my comments about 'don't waste your time at 1am" above, I did see a 1am drop of a desirable unit the next day.
> 
> .



1:00 am??? Oh no! I have seen the discussions on the 5:30 am but this is first I am reading about 1:00. Now I am never going to get any sleep!


----------



## taterhed (Jan 27, 2016)

Lingber said:


> 1:00 am??? Oh no! I have seen the discussions on the 5:30 am but this is first I am reading about 1:00. Now I am never going to get any sleep!


 

Ha.  I wouldn't loose sleep.  Reflexes too slow at that time of day for the short 'flashes'

Much more volume after breakfast, lunch and (just before) dinner time (EST).   I think those are the times when people check their mail at lunch etc...  Get some sleep! :zzz:


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 27, 2016)

Unless something changed recently the best time is around 7:00AM ET. This is when the non queue matched inventory is released. That said, inventory pops up all day long but early morning eastern is the prime time.


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 28, 2016)

I am trying for my first re-trade.  I have booked a one bedroom, two bath oceanfront unit at the Kauai Beach Club.  I would prefer a two bedroom unit and a full kitchen at a comparable resort.  Airfare is already confirmed, so I am looking for something with a March 6 check-in to trump the one bedroom MBC unit that is already booked.  

I have had best luck between 12:30 and 1:30 PST


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 28, 2016)

catwgirl said:


> I am trying for my first re-trade.  I have booked a one bedroom, two bath oceanfront unit at the Kauai Beach Club.  I would prefer a two bedroom unit and a full kitchen at a comparable resort.  Airfare is already confirmed, so I am looking for something with a March 6 check-in to trump the one bedroom MBC unit that is already booked.
> 
> I have had best luck between 12:30 and 1:30 PST




AM or PM ?


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 28, 2016)

sun starved Gayle said:


> AM or PM ?



AM unfortunately.

Also, I have a question.  If I find a desirable trade, when I click on the orange "EPlus Retrade" button, do I have the standard 18 minutes to think about it, or is it a done deal with no going back?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 28, 2016)

When you click the button, you put it on 18 min hold.
If you click anything else except the next step button (what ever it is) you will loose the eplus trade.

You can read the specifics here:  how to extend a hold.  Try it.  It's liberating.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237330&highlight=hold


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info!



taterhed said:


> When you click the button, you put it on 18 min hold.
> If you click anything else except the next step button (what ever it is) you will loose the eplus trade.
> 
> You can read the specifics here:  how to extend a hold.  Try it.  It's liberating.
> ...


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jan 29, 2016)

Just wanted to thank-you for this thread.  I hadn't really paid any attention to Eplus before and now I'm checking my 16 Thanksgiving reservation every hour!!!  Thanks for the new addiction


----------



## Lingber (Jan 29, 2016)

winnipiseogee said:


> Just wanted to thank-you for this thread.  I hadn't really paid any attention to Eplus before and now I'm checking my 16 Thanksgiving reservation every hour!!!  Thanks for the new addiction



Misery does love company! lol


----------



## mdurette (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok - I'm joining the group.  But, I have a question.

I currently have an exchange into Lakeshore reserve thanksgiving week.  Purchased E-Plus.  But, now I am on a hunt for Aruba in mid April because our vacation plans changes.

This morning - it was there, I put on hold and started to work to see if flights possible.   Long story short - I took too long and lost it.   But, I will keep obsessively looking for another!

Question:   If I find it again, snag it .... but he have to cancel and am during flex am I then limited to my next eplus during flex?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 1, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Ok - I'm joining the group.  But, I have a question.
> 
> I currently have an exchange into Lakeshore reserve thanksgiving week.  Purchased E-Plus.  But, now I am on a hunt for Aruba in mid April because our vacation plans changes.
> 
> ...



The E-Plus flex is a little different than the regular flex. If you get inside 60 days of your current E-Plus check-in then you will be restricted to 59 days from the check-in date, rather than 59 days from the current date. If you make another E-Plus retrade within this modified window you will then hop forward and be able to make another retrade from the new check-in date. This way you can reach inventory that would otherwise be unavailable. 

Another option is to cancel after E-Plus has been exhausted and then have a replacement week. If you hop forward out of flex and then cancel I believe you can get a non-restricted replacement week but I am not certain on this. You would then be able to add E-Plus again. Obviously that gets expensive.

I am also wondering if you hop forward, and then reach your E-Plus expiration date while being more than 60 days away from check-in, can you then perform a regular non-restricted exchange. I know you can perform the exchange but I am thinking it won't be flex restricted. Looking for a real experience confirmation on this. Exhausting retrades after hitting the restriction but then exchanging beyond it should also result in the same thing I am looking for.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks!    Can I run an example to ensure I understand?

Original exchange starts 11/19/16.
1st eplus exchange to a week that starts 04/15/16
If I can't use this week....

1.  I can eplus prior to 59 days of 4/15/16 to something else up to 11/19/17.  Assume this would be something that would be a "dummy retrade" just to hold onto eplus and then start the search for something I am looking for and the use my 3rd eplus to trade into whatever that may be.

2.  If I eplus after 59 days of 4/15/16 then I should retrade as close to check in date as possible, but then have to use the final etrade within 59 days.


If I simply cancel all together...then best to do prior to 59 days out.   Although more expensive, this may be better for me since I can put in OGS instead of spending day in and day out looking for that next etrade option.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 1, 2016)

I was clear until Number 2. If you E-Plus after 59 days of 4/15/16 you want to retrade for something as far as you can. This is going to be around 6/14/16.

Unless you really want the OGS ability back your best option is to exchange for a place holder that you described in 1., provided you know that you will not want that exchange in time.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Please don't hate me.

I hate E-plus. :annoyed:


----------



## Panina (Feb 2, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Please don't hate me.
> 
> I hate E-plus. :annoyed:



You can learn to love eplus.  

 My best success usually occurs one week before travel when others probably cancel. Out of the 3 weeks I just traveled I just stayed at Hyatt beach house in key west , Hyatt coconut plantation in Bonita springs and Marriotts royal palms in Orlando thanks to eplus.


----------

